# Daycare in Polanco



## nflores07030 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am relocating to Polanco with my husband, and 18 month old daughter. I am looking for a daycare in Polanco. I am trying to find out what are the average costs of daycare monthly. I will be looking for work in D.F. and will mostl likely need full time daycare (M-Fri), and would like to budget. I should note that the school does not need to be English. I speak Spanish and my daughter understands both.


----------

